

Google's Go programming language - four months on - silkodyssey
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-s-Go-programming-language-four-months-on-963109.html

======
SamAtt
This is why I've never put much stock in the TIOBE index. If you're honestly
trying to tell me Google Go has nearly half the developer support that
Objective-C does (.921% to 1.970%) I'm officially calling you a fool.

~~~
freetard
> If you're honestly trying to tell me Google Go has nearly half the developer
> support that Objective-C does

Who said that?

~~~
callahad
TIOBE [0], as referenced in the article.

[0]:
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

~~~
freetard
Well, if you look at their market share <http://www.netmarketshare.com/os-
market-share.aspx?qprid=9> The iPhone is only 0.5% of users, and that's
probably much less in the rest of the world, same for osX (5% but only in the
US). So Go not being far behind is not something that's entirely impossible.

Edit: Observe that the TIOBE index is not about the best programming language
or the language in which most lines of code have been written.

The index can be used to check whether your programming skills are still up to
date or to make a strategic decision about what programming language should be
adopted when starting to build a new software system. The definition of the
TIOBE index can be found here.
[http://www.tiobe.com/content/paperinfo/tpci/tpci_definition....](http://www.tiobe.com/content/paperinfo/tpci/tpci_definition.htm)
"

So it's not about developper support.

------
chmike
What is the status today of the name dispute ? Has it been solved ?

